# General > Pets Corner >  Silly dog owners

## Muppet1

So I took my dog down round the mall and up round the river today and my dog was off the leash.shes very friendly with dogs and people so we allow her to interact with who she meets on the walk.if i see a dog owner spot us and they put their dog on the leash then i do the same in case its a violent dog.she was running about with a collie dog then seen a wee black dog (not sure what breed it was) who wasn't on a lead.she went up for a wee sniff when the woman shouts that her dog is not friendly.the two were running about which made catching our dog a bit difficult.the woman then proceeds to try and skelp my dog across the face!my dog wasn't doing anything wrong,we were at least trying to get her back on the leash while this woman did nothing.if your dog is unfriendly do not let it off the leash and decide to hit my dog for no bloody reason!im going to carry a camera on me from now on because if I see her again I will make sure to get her picture and hand it to the police and warn them that she's said her dog is violent yet doesnt have it on a leash.sorry for the rant x

----------


## Commore

> So I took my dog down round the mall and up round the river today and my dog was off the leash.shes very friendly with dogs and people so we allow her to interact with who she meets on the walk.if i see a dog owner spot us and they put their dog on the leash then i do the same in case its a violent dog.she was running about with a collie dog then seen a wee black dog (not sure what breed it was) who wasn't on a lead.she went up for a wee sniff when the woman shouts that her dog is not friendly.the two were running about which made catching our dog a bit difficult.the woman then proceeds to try and skelp my dog across the face!my dog wasn't doing anything wrong,we were at least trying to get her back on the leash while this woman did nothing.if your dog is unfriendly do not let it off the leash and decide to hit my dog for no bloody reason!im going to carry a camera on me from now on because if I see her again I will make sure to get her picture and hand it to the police and warn them that she's said her dog is violent yet doesnt have it on a leash.sorry for the rant x


Rant or no rant, you are quite right to be angry.

----------


## Muppet1

Thank you x

----------


## porshiepoo

> So I took my dog down round the mall and up round the river today and my dog was off the leash.shes very friendly with dogs and people so we allow her to interact with who she meets on the walk.if i see a dog owner spot us and they put their dog on the leash then i do the same in case its a violent dog.she was running about with a collie dog then seen a wee black dog (not sure what breed it was) who wasn't on a lead.she went up for a wee sniff when the woman shouts that her dog is not friendly.the two were running about which made catching our dog a bit difficult.the woman then proceeds to try and skelp my dog across the face!my dog wasn't doing anything wrong,we were at least trying to get her back on the leash while this woman did nothing.if your dog is unfriendly do not let it off the leash and decide to hit my dog for no bloody reason!im going to carry a camera on me from now on because if I see her again I will make sure to get her picture and hand it to the police and warn them that she's said her dog is violent yet doesnt have it on a leash.sorry for the rant x


It's that kind of indifference that causes problems IMO.
Just because your dog is friendly does not mean it is OK to allow it to approach whoever it meets on a walk. All it takes is for a child to be suitably afraid and fear a bite by seeing your dog lumbering up to it (in a friendly manner) and you and your dog are in a whole heap of trouble. Reason to believe you may get bitten is all it takes!

IMO both these dogs should have been on a lead. The lady stated her dog was "unfriendly" but that does not mean you or any of us have a right to interpret that as aggressive or dangerous. Her dog may have been quite happy to walk on by and not interact with the other dogs but your dog forced an interaction, so who is at fault there? Both of you!
The lady certainly needs reporting for animal abuse, no one has a right to hit any dog or animal however you are both responsible for the events that led up to it.

When you have a dog and take it out for a walk and let it off the lead YOU have to take full responsibility for its actions, whether you think your dog is at fault or not, YOU are for letting it off the lead. Even a friendly dog can become aggressive in the right situation.

I do hope your dog has suffered no repercussions of being assaulted though and do agree the lady needs reporting, though I suspect she will say she reacted through fear. YOU may know your dog is friendly but she maybe didn't.

----------


## Muppet1

My dog doesn't just run up to people she doesn't know.she walks by my side and it's people who put their hand out to pet her or they stop and talk to her.i know the dog is agressive because she turned and told the lady who had the collie that's she's prone to biting others.If you take your unfriendly or agressive dog for a walk where there is inevitably going to be people and animals then obviously it should stay on the leash or get a muzzle.this woman was walking rather far behind us so by the time she had caught up to where we were (at this point i was talking to the other lady while our dogs were playing)she could have put the leash on if she thought that our dog could be a danger.if her dog doesnt do well with other animals greeting it then why the heck did she allow her dog to walk right next to ours?yes I take full responsibility in my dogs actions but if her dog is unfriendly she should have done what most do and put the leash on whilst walking past us so we also know that her dog is a possible danger or that she isn't sure about them interacting and then we can also make sure that our dogs keep away. I am in no way blaming the woman's dog for being agressive,it is her fault as it would have been if I was in her position but all I'm trying to say as a dog owner we have a responsibility to make sure other owners know if your dog is a danger even if it's simply putting the lead on when you see an animal or person,if she had done that the situation would have been averted as I would had mine on the lead also.i can see what you are saying and I'm not saying you are wrong but just that I'm not psychic which this woman seemed to think I was.

----------


## achingale

The dogs would have sorted this out themselves but the woman had no right to try and hit your dog. And since she said her dog was unfriendly, it should have been kept on the lead and not allowed off in a public area.

----------


## abz02

My pup was attacked by a black terrier type dog, i was carrying the pup at the time, her reply to what happened was.......it hates other dogs!! so why is it of the lead!?? a couple of nights later i was walking around mount vernon with pup and saw the woman and the house she came out of!! a few people have mentioned the dog whilst out walks. it's a little b********d of a dog, but its not the dogs fault its owner is nasty bit of work too.

----------


## mop top

This woman sounds like a candidate for a dog control notice.

----------


## Muppet1

It sounds like it probably is the same woman as she was heading up through the grave yard the last I seen her.i hope I see her again as I think she needs reporting before some poor animal gets seriously hurt

----------


## Torvaig

This is a warning to all dog owners too. You are responsible for your dog so keep it on a leash if there are any warning signs or verbal warnings no matter what the situation is. 

That way, you have control of your dog. Hopefully Mop Top will communicate with this woman who knows her dog is unsocial and hope that the situation doesn't arise again.

Inevitably, it's the dog that gets the blame but is more often or not it is the owner being irresponsible.

----------


## jlumsden

I would be so angry as well! My dog is very friendly, and loves people and dogs, he however doesn't walk well beside me (he's too excitable) so unless we are at a beach or park, he stays on the lead, even then when he comes off the lead, I put him back on if I see another dog, just because I'm not sure how people and dogs will react to him.  Some people are lovely and say things like 'we're all dog people here, let him off', then I get people who say 'he/she's had a bad experience with small dogs' and look at me like I am the worst person in the world. I do not underestimate that small dogs can be aggressive, but I think it is clear when my dog gets excited, that he is playing and not looking for trouble!! I hope you report this lady Muppet1  :Smile:

----------


## mop top

http://www.northern.police.uk/News-a...id=PR4237_2012

Thought this may be of interest there have already been 2 DCN's issued in Caithness so irresponsible owners sit up and take note!

----------


## Torvaig

Good to know that mop top; maybe selfish dog owners will learn some sense of responsibility with this being highlighted in the media. Why should the dogs suffer.....

----------

